# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] save the obtained values

## lokko_pokko

I created a plugin, how can I save the obtained values so that when I restart turbohud they can be read and displayed?

----------


## Razorfish

As far as I know, TH doesn't allow plugins to save to and read config data. I've been sort of getting around that by making my plugins write a config class to logs and telling a user to move that over to the plugins folder if they want to remember config data, but it's a messy and complicated solution at best.

----------


## borzoy

> As far as I know, TH doesn't allow plugins to save to and read config data. I've been sort of getting around that by making my plugins write a config class to logs and telling a user to move that over to the plugins folder if they want to remember config data, but it's a messy and complicated solution at best.


previously for plugins i used Hud.TextLog.Log
but after last updates on t16 logs are no longer written....

what options?  :Frown:

----------

